# Text from Uber really made my blood boil!



## pickle_breath (Dec 2, 2015)

So, as you know, I'm a newbie. I have driven 4 days within the past week and half with 24 rides under my belt. On my last day of driving (Monday) my perfect 5 star rating was ruined by a pax who gave me 3 stars. At first there was nothing in the Feedback section of my app. Then yesterday I noticed that my "biggest reported issue" was cleanliness. What I noticed when I got home that day was that somewhere during my 8 hours on the road, someone had tracked in leaves and dirt in the back seat (usually pax sit up front with me, so I didn't think to check the back seat). I drive UberX with a Mazda Grand Touring CX9 with leather seats, it's a nice ride. But I made a mental note to check the backseat more frequently in between trips. I can take a little constructive criticism. No worries.

Then TODAY I get a text from Uber that read:
"Hi, it's Uber! As an effort to help drivers improve, this automated message is to notify you of feedback from your riders in the past week. You received an 'Unprofessional Attire or Dress' complaint. Please go to t.uber.com/unprofessional-attire for details on what this means and next steps!

Uber slapping my wrist already? Additionally, nothing was noted about Unprofessional Attire or Dress on the partner App itself. And then you are going to TEXT ME about it? Are you serious, Uber?

Um, excuse me? I drive UberX and you're requesting POOL. Am I supposed to be wearing my business suit to drive you to your pimp's house or to pick you up from Vons? Additionally, if someone complained about my attire why did I only have one rating under 5 stars? If someone complained about the cleanliness of my car AND my attire wouldn't I have more than one less than stellar rating? Or can the disgruntled pax complain about multiple things all at once? I'm just waiting for another slap on the wrist text that someone didn't appreciate my choice in music, or the fact that I didn't open the door for them in the middle of a busy parking lot.

I am glad I am only doing this for the month of December as I got an offer for a FT job and I start 1/4. I'm essentially getting minimum wage, putting wear and tear on my beautiful car, and getting slapped on the hand via text message because 1 pax out of 24 decided they didn't like what I was wearing.

I have already sent a message to uber support to clarify if the text was correct since, like I said, I don't see it showing on my feedback on the app itself.

I'm actually thinking of ending my December/extra money plan early and throwing in the towel after just 4 days, and I had fun 90% of the time, meeting all the different personalities. But Uber "management" needs to treat their drivers like human beings. I'm not used to performing well, and then getting called out on such pettiness. Suck it, Uber.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

It could not be any less personal. I used to get them when I first started, most common was the canned message: "Riders don't want you to discuss your other business".. or words to that effect... it's nonsense. It's my car, my wife keeps business cards in the front door pocket. Nosy Nellies look at the business cards and ask what my wife does... 

Haven't gotten one in months. They must send those out at random to every new driver so that if "feels" like you're under the watchful eye of Big Brother Uber so don't relax and have fun.

I've done far worse than what you describe, 4.92 rating. Don't sweat it, it's meaningless drivel especially since you're only doing this for a month.

Ignore the texts - reply to one of them with the word STOP and they'll stop sending them.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

You're learning quit, pickle. Hang in there


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I send responses to emails with things like 

"Thanks for letting me drive, it helps me buy legos for my adopted Congolese children"

"I am sorry that I got a report of being unprofessional, but I am an amateur so I can stay eligible to play ball for The Boomer Sooners"

Nonsense responses are always fun.

Ignore the emails and texts unless your rating is plummeting.


----------



## NoxiteLA (Jul 14, 2015)

Uber classics, get used to it.


----------



## pickle_breath (Dec 2, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> I send responses to emails with things like
> 
> "Thanks for letting me drive, it helps me buy legos for my adopted Congolese children"
> 
> ...


Hilarious. Haha, thanks


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

I knew that wearing that diving suit with the bottom cut out was going to cost you.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

pickle_breath said:


> I can take a little constructive criticism. No worries.


You sure?

Congrats on the new job!


----------



## pickle_breath (Dec 2, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> You sure?
> 
> Congrats on the new job!


Oh, I'm sure. I had no qualms about the cleanliness issue of my car, they were right. It was a little dirty in the back at the end of the day and I took note to check from now on. But when it comes to my attire when I'm driving UberX, as long as I AM dressed, I don't need anyone telling me what I was wearing wasn't appropriate. I mean that could be a male upset that I'm not wearing tight clothing, makeup, or just thinks I'm unattractive for all Uber knows - or a woman (which is what I suspect) that gave me attitude because I asked her to please put her seat belt on. Like I said, I'm not wearing a business suit to drive someone to Vons for $2.40.


----------



## pickle_breath (Dec 2, 2015)

After all that it turns out the text was sent "in error"... go figure.

_Hi ,

Thanks for writing in to Uber. We are sorry for the confusion.

Please ignore the mail/notification regarding the dress. It was sent in error.

Hope I have answered all your questions. If you have further query(s), please feel free to contact us. We will be happy to help you with that as well.

Regards,_


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Dumbass technology company for sure...the same clowns we trust with our ratings and compensation


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

I had two reports of inappropriate behavior show up on my app, but never received a text message or email about it. I figured someone was trying to score free rides, but down inside it bothered me because I'm a father and husband. The wording in the report made it sound like I was some kind of low life sex offender. I emailed them about it over a week, and still emailing them about it. I went through several CSRs with their lovely misunderstanding to it, then cut and paste response. It finally made it to their safety or incident team. The reports are a glitch and no complaints were showing up on their end. Also my weekly summaries say I'm at a 4.6 overall but I'm much higher than that as per the website and app. It's easy to let it get to you, but just ignore it.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

pickle_breath said:


> Please ignore the mail/notification regarding the dress. It was sent in error.


That sets off my B.S. meter.
They send them to all new drivers, I haven't had one in 5 months.... it's designed to adjust your driving behavior more to their liking. It works, it made "your blood boil" right? You're worried enough about it to change your behavior; check the backseat more often, if it's "a little dirty at the end of the day" you're going to vacuum.

Total mind-Effing B.S.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

It's hard to please pax and for this little per mile hardly worth it. Texts are more serious then the standard emails though. What could have offended the pax that much ?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

If you dislike Uber now imagine how you'd feel if you pressed online and it says you're deactivated and you are given no reasons or information. You're just done. 

Lol


----------



## pickle_breath (Dec 2, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> If you dislike Uber now imagine how you'd feel if you pressed online and it says you're deactivated and you are given no reasons or information. You're just done.
> 
> Lol


I would be pretty damn p!ssed off. I would also harass the hell out of them until they did.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> That sets off my B.S. meter.
> They send them to all new drivers, I haven't had one in 5 months.... it's designed to adjust your driving behavior more to their liking. It works, it made "your blood boil" right? You're worried enough about it to change your behavior; check the backseat more often, if it's "a little dirty at the end of the day" you're going to vacuum.
> 
> Total mind-Effing B.S.


It seems like just yesterday when I was getting the bulls hit emails about discussing my other business ventures with my PAX and how upsetting it was to them.

Professional hell half the time I wear board shorts the other half of the time I wear pajama bottoms or sweat pants when cold... like today










And yes that's an AUX cord, one of the few creature comforts in Mikes Fred Flintstone X peddle car. They want water...I hope they brought one and a extra for me


----------



## pickle_breath (Dec 2, 2015)

HAHAHA the Pajama bottoms are the best. I like the peppers.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

pickle_breath said:


> HAHAHA the Pajama bottoms are the best. I like the peppers.


Sadly, they were out of pickles


----------



## pickle_breath (Dec 2, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Sadly, they were out of pickles


Much higher demand, I suppose. Maybe next time.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Demand is off the charts! Fares have been raised to get more pickles on the road.


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

I now one star anal sphincter riders. If I am going to get dings on my rating from passengers who are jerks or say nothing to me about something I could change if they said something about it, I simply give a one star.

Threat me like you you wish to be treated, like a fellow human, easy 5 star.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> If you dislike Uber now imagine how you'd feel if you pressed online and it says you're deactivated and you are given no reasons or information. You're just done.
> 
> Lol


THATS WHAT HAPPENED TO ME. HERES THE EMAIL
Hi Michael,

Josh here on behalf of Uber.

We were notified of a situation that may have occurred on a recent trip. We have placed a hold on your account while we collect more information and investigate this matter further.

A member of our team will reach out to you as soon as possible regarding the status of your account.

Best,

Josh


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

They never contacted me except to say i was deactivated and want to get 25% from the new drivers


----------



## fotograzio (Dec 10, 2015)

I had the app hang up on me after accepting a trip at the airport. I had to reboot my phone as the app wouldn't reset. I got one of those canned unprofessional texts too. It's really disheartening how little Uber cares about it's drivers. I had sent an explanation but never heard back. Everytime I turn on my phone that PROFESSIONALISM message is there at the start up. If a passenger give a rating less than a 5 star, they should be required to state exactly what was wrong and the driver should be able to see it. How else can one get better and avoid the YAHOO rating effect (people who only rate when then don't get exactly what they expect).


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

pickle_breath said:


> So, as you know, I'm a newbie. I have driven 4 days within the past week and half with 24 rides under my belt. On my last day of driving (Monday) my perfect 5 star rating was ruined by a pax who gave me 3 stars. At first there was nothing in the Feedback section of my app. Then yesterday I noticed that my "biggest reported issue" was cleanliness. What I noticed when I got home that day was that somewhere during my 8 hours on the road, someone had tracked in leaves and dirt in the back seat (usually pax sit up front with me, so I didn't think to check the back seat). I drive UberX with a Mazda Grand Touring CX9 with leather seats, it's a nice ride. But I made a mental note to check the backseat more frequently in between trips. I can take a little constructive criticism. No worries.
> 
> Then TODAY I get a text from Uber that read:
> "Hi, it's Uber! As an effort to help drivers improve, this automated message is to notify you of feedback from your riders in the past week. You received an 'Unprofessional Attire or Dress' complaint. Please go to t.uber.com/unprofessional-attire for details on what this means and next steps!
> ...


I have over 1500 trips and that BS still pops up like a zit. My latest is professionalism, I guess the smoking jacket and slippers didn't cut it.


----------



## Duststarr (Dec 11, 2015)

Not sure if your area is exactly like the Dallas area, but when you read the weekly stats email

That "biggest reported issue" is not directed directly at you but was the most common issue report on all drivers in your area.

When I first started I used to get sooo upset because it always said "
*Professionalism*
Riders count on Uber for a comfortable, relaxing experience. They prefer for drivers not to promote other businesses during the trip"

I was not doing this and was getting upset so I went to the uber office to ask how and if they could tell me exactly what other businesses I had been talking about.

That's when I was told it was not directed at me personally but at the area.

As for less than 5 star ratings, don't let them bother you too much. "Unless you get a lot"
I've been driving since April and have about 1500 rides. My rating Hoover around 4.82. I work in a collage town were the rich kids give me bad ratings for refusing to pile 6 of them in my 4 passanger car and I've been given 2 1 star ratings for refusing to let people smoke in my car.

You will also get people who expect full uber select service out of the uber x and when they don't get it, only give you 4 stars.

Also be warned that if you file a damage report to passager is given the option to re-rate you after they are charged the fee. Only benefit of this is that they will likely give you a less than 3 star which means you won't ever get matched with them again.


----------



## ntb (Dec 12, 2015)

CROWBOY said:


> I had two reports of inappropriate behavior show up on my app, but never received a text message or email about it. I figured someone was trying to score free rides, but down inside it bothered me because I'm a father and husband. The wording in the report made it sound like I was some kind of low life sex offender. I emailed them about it over a week, and still emailing them about it. I went through several CSRs with their lovely misunderstanding to it, then cut and paste response. It finally made it to their safety or incident team. The reports are a glitch and no complaints were showing up on their end. Also my weekly summaries say I'm at a 4.6 overall but I'm much higher than that as per the website and app. It's easy to let it get to you, but just ignore it.


Same story here, I used my iphone all the time and just happened to login on an android with the new version of partner app installed. Surprise to see a report of inappropriate behavior, I never talked to a pax if he/she did not say anything first, didn't even look at them more than 2s and more importantly Uber did not even send me an email regarding that report so I don't even know when it happened. Really hurt my pride of a husband and soon to be father. Another report is for late arrival/missed ETA, ****ing pax think Uber drives have a pair of wings to fly directly to their location, they should order a helicopter instead. And now I'm considering taking away the water bottles on the backseats as pax keep leaving empty/used bottles on the floor, seats or even put it back on from where they take it. ****ing uneducated pax.
PS: my iphone has got a new update from them yesterday and now they can send me new ping when in a middle of another trip, tempted to try accept the second ping LOL.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Duststarr said:


> Also be warned that if you file a damage report to passager is given the option to re-rate you after they are charged the fee. Only benefit of this is that they will likely give you a less than 3 star which means you won't ever get matched with them again.


I believe that the 3 star means nothing on Uber. On Lyft, it means you won't get matched up again, but not on Uber.


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I believe that the 3 star means nothing on Uber. On Lyft, it means you won't get matched up again, but not on Uber.


I go for the 1 Star for when a passenger peeves me for both Uber and Lyft. I can tolerate a good deal, but I have standards.


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

Nice thing about Lyft if you rate a pax 3 or lower you never get a ping from that pax again.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

That's odd, considering Uber has never given me any guidance on how to dress while driving. I dress the same way I dress when not driving- shorts and t-shirt, and have never had any riders comment on my clothes. I don't think they care as long as they get where they want to go.

How were you dressed? Of course, the Uber complaints are so generic that you may not know which trip that message refers to.

Unless you were driving wearing just a thong or a shirt with a racist slogan or something stupid like that, I would ignore it. It just means some extremely picky rider happened to get sent to you. Some people are never satisfied. 

I had a complaint that I didn't drive directly to the pickup spot. Not the destination, the pickup spot. How dumb is that? I probably was headed away from the rider when I got pinged, so I had to U-turn or go around the block to get to them. Or maybe they gave a vague address that took me a while to find. There is no reason for me to take longer than needed to get to them, since I don't get paid for those miles or minutes. The route I take to get to them is really none of their business.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

CROWBOY said:


> I had two reports of inappropriate behavior show up on my app, but never received a text message or email about it.


Did they define what that means? "Inappropriate behavior" could be many things, and what one person thinks is inappropriate, others will think is OK or even good. Let's say you like to sing out loud along with the radio- some riders might enjoy that, some would hate it. Objectively, it's not good or bad.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Based on pickles other post. It most likely is her cars age. Sure it qualifies. But pax are entitled and picky.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

pickle_breath said:


> So, as you know, I'm a newbie. I have driven 4 days within the past week and half with 24 rides under my belt. On my last day of driving (Monday) my perfect 5 star rating was ruined by a pax who gave me 3 stars. At first there was nothing in the Feedback section of my app. Then yesterday I noticed that my "biggest reported issue" was cleanliness. What I noticed when I got home that day was that somewhere during my 8 hours on the road, someone had tracked in leaves and dirt in the back seat (usually pax sit up front with me, so I didn't think to check the back seat). I drive UberX with a Mazda Grand Touring CX9 with leather seats, it's a nice ride. But I made a mental note to check the backseat more frequently in between trips. I can take a little constructive criticism. No worries.
> 
> Then TODAY I get a text from Uber that read:
> "Hi, it's Uber! As an effort to help drivers improve, this automated message is to notify you of feedback from your riders in the past week. You received an 'Unprofessional Attire or Dress' complaint. Please go to t.uber.com/unprofessional-attire for details on what this means and next steps!
> ...


when i receive messages like that, it ussually triggers my anxiety. and when i am under a lot of stress, my judgement gets clouded, then i start throwing people out of car for little chit lol. but this is all uber's fault i say to myself.


----------



## D"icy"K (Jun 8, 2015)

pickle_breath said:


> So, as you know, I'm a newbie. I have driven 4 days within the past week and half with 24 rides under my belt. On my last day of driving (Monday) my perfect 5 star rating was ruined by a pax who gave me 3 stars. At first there was nothing in the Feedback section of my app. Then yesterday I noticed that my "biggest reported issue" was cleanliness. What I noticed when I got home that day was that somewhere during my 8 hours on the road, someone had tracked in leaves and dirt in the back seat (usually pax sit up front with me, so I didn't think to check the back seat). I drive UberX with a Mazda Grand Touring CX9 with leather seats, it's a nice ride. But I made a mental note to check the backseat more frequently in between trips. I can take a little constructive criticism. No worries.
> 
> Then TODAY I get a text from Uber that read:
> "Hi, it's Uber! As an effort to help drivers improve, this automated message is to notify you of feedback from your riders in the past week. You received an 'Unprofessional Attire or Dress' complaint. Please go to t.uber.com/unprofessional-attire for details on what this means and next steps!
> ...


----------



## D"icy"K (Jun 8, 2015)

Your only doing it .for a month and December will be busy. Ignore uber and make the best of it. Have fun and book mon.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

pickle_breath said:


> So, as you know, I'm a newbie. I have driven 4 days within the past week and half with 24 rides under my belt. On my last day of driving (Monday) my perfect 5 star rating was ruined by a pax who gave me 3 stars. At first there was nothing in the Feedback section of my app. Then yesterday I noticed that my "biggest reported issue" was cleanliness. What I noticed when I got home that day was that somewhere during my 8 hours on the road, someone had tracked in leaves and dirt in the back seat (usually pax sit up front with me, so I didn't think to check the back seat). I drive UberX with a Mazda Grand Touring CX9 with leather seats, it's a nice ride. But I made a mental note to check the backseat more frequently in between trips. I can take a little constructive criticism. No worries.
> 
> Then TODAY I get a text from Uber that read:
> "Hi, it's Uber! As an effort to help drivers improve, this automated message is to notify you of feedback from your riders in the past week. You received an 'Unprofessional Attire or Dress' complaint. Please go to t.uber.com/unprofessional-attire for details on what this means and next steps!
> ...


1. Stop caring about your rating. 
2. Uber's emails about feedback are b.s. They are not real, I know that for a fact, Uber accidentally proved it to me. I don't feel like typing an essay here cuz I am typing on my phone, so just trust me on this one or search posts by me, I deacribe this in one of my many posts. Just stop worrying about feedback.


----------



## ubermelb (May 31, 2015)

I hate pickles. Maybe a passenger didn't appreciate your pickle breath.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Over 2 years and never any emails regarding my professionalism. I email Uber about their professionalism.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

There is a new service coming soon for those single Uber drivers.


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> Did they define what that means? "Inappropriate behavior" could be many things, and what one person thinks is inappropriate, others will think is OK or even good. Let's say you like to sing out loud along with the radio- some riders might enjoy that, some would hate it. Objectively, it's not good or bad.


It doesn't really matter because it was a glitch.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

pickle_breath said:


> So, as you know, I'm a newbie. I have driven 4 days within the past week and half with 24 rides under my belt. On my last day of driving (Monday) my perfect 5 star rating was ruined by a pax who gave me 3 stars. At first there was nothing in the Feedback section of my app. Then yesterday I noticed that my "biggest reported issue" was cleanliness. What I noticed when I got home that day was that somewhere during my 8 hours on the road, someone had tracked in leaves and dirt in the back seat (usually pax sit up front with me, so I didn't think to check the back seat). I drive UberX with a Mazda Grand Touring CX9 with leather seats, it's a nice ride. But I made a mental note to check the backseat more frequently in between trips. I can take a little constructive criticism. No worries.
> 
> Then TODAY I get a text from Uber that read:
> "Hi, it's Uber! As an effort to help drivers improve, this automated message is to notify you of feedback from your riders in the past week. You received an 'Unprofessional Attire or Dress' complaint. Please go to t.uber.com/unprofessional-attire for details on what this means and next steps!
> ...


You ain't seen nothing yet, Sweetheart! Being a rideshare driver will make your brain explode and ooze out of your ear in no time! Enjoy


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

The resurrector strikes again!!


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Nothing good out of this resurrection. Thread is locked.


----------

